# Are these programs I found on my add/delete list safe?



## Devonviolet (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,
I went to my control panel to delete some unused programs, and found the following programs that I don't remember installing: 
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6 - How safe is this? Will it
slow my system down?
getPlus (R)_ocx
Ad-Ware SE Personal - is this one of the counterfits?
ATI Control Panel and ATI Display Driver

I have already done the five recommended steps, and I regularly delete my temporary files & cookies and run Spyware Doctor. Is AVG better?

Thanks,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I really can't advise you on what programs you should uninstall in your computer, (I do not want to be responsible), but from your listing the only one I am not familar with is getPlus(R)_ocx. I think it has something to do with Adobe Reader. The others are what they say they are (updates, drivers, and patches). I refrain on suggesting you uninstall these as some of these are needed for your computer to perform properly. Is there any special reason you looking to uninstall programs (Slow computer performance etc.)?


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi BCCOMP,

Thanks for your answer. 



BCCOMP said:


> . . . the only one I am not familar with is getPlus(R)_ocx. I think it has something to do with Adobe Reader.
> 
> Is there any special reason you looking to uninstall programs (Slow computer performance etc.)?


Actually, *getPlus(R)_ocx* is the one that first caught my eye, when I went to delete something, and then I started looking at the others that I didn't recognize. Do you know if *Ad-Aware SE Personal* is one of the copycat (unsafe) programs? I saw somewhere in the security info on this forum, that *Ad-Aware* is one of the most copied adware programs

The reason I am uninstalling programs is that I try to do this every once in a while, to make sure I don't have unused programs taking up unecessary space. Also, I recently downloaded an update for Spyware Doctor and think it tagged on some Google programs. I don't use them, so wanted to delete them.

Thanks,
P.S. I wasn't really asking _if_ I should uninstall. I just wanted to know what they are there for and if they are safe. :smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, Ad-Aware is a spyware type program. I do not know if it is a copy-cat. I also see you are running Spyware Doctor, do you think you need 2 or more of these spyware type programs? The getPlus (R)_ocx I am not that familar with. I do not have it on my system. Try to google it and see what you come up with. The rest on your list are needed for your computer. They are driver, patches and internet performance tools. 
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 12, 2007)

Bill,

Thanks again for getting back to me.

You're right, I don't really need to be running two spyware programs. I guess I wasn't really aware Ad-Aware was there. I did go to the Ad-Aware site and found out the the version I have is the one that they supply, so I am ok there. (Realizing that you don't want to give me advise), if you had both Ad-Aware and Spyware Doctor on your computer, which one would you keep? In otherwords, which one do you think is better? I will make the final decision for which one to uninstall.

Thanks, you did help me with the other programs on my list. I will leave them alone now. 

Thanks again,
Claudia


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It does not hurt to run two spy type programs. It is a personal preference as to what works better. I am sorry to sound like a politition (double talk) but I have to play by the rules
I hope I helped you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ad ware is safe and one of the best anti spyware programs


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi, Devon,

Everyone savvy recommends we all run multi spyware removal utilities. No one utility does it all.....and spyware is now the greatest threat given there is excellent, free anti virus, i.e., AVG.

Ad-Aware is V good. But while we can only run one firewall--I hope/ assume U have a good free one, i.e. Zone Alarm or Commodo--- one anti-virus.....nobody doubts we need more than one anti spy utility. And the need increases.

Like everything else puter-related, this is a learning curve involving first hand experience, some Googling, some discerment, some reading...and asking questions just as U have dcone right here!

Don't B intimidated by anything U don't know yet....how can U know things U have yet to learn about, right????? And learning...the journey alone, is so FUN!:grin:

Excellent thread on this very topic from right here in this forum, U should find interesting and worthy:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f11...peeper-is-the-best-for-what-it-is-165728.html


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Also see here for further suggestions and tips.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, for great advise. Yes, I am quick to admit there is a lot I have to learn about using computers in this age of nasties who go out of their way to take over others computers for their own personal use. 

About a year ago, I got concerned about my computer's safety, and went online to find software that would better keep my computer safe. I have to admit that I got a little lax, and didn't keep up with updates. I am so glad that I found this site, so I can learn the best ways to protect my 'puter. I will definitely read the suggested articles.

Thanks again,


----------



## 1wildwilly (Jan 10, 2008)

"I noticed that there is a question about, GetPlus(R)_ocx in this forum and the person wanted to know what it was because s/he found it in their Add and Remove Programs. GetPlus(R)_ocx is similar to an ActiveX control, in that it is used as a controller for various task such as downloading and uploading information. It is the technology behind the Adobe Download Manager. Adobe uses this program for download, upload and installation management, as well as for other things only they know."


----------

